# rent 200usd?



## siri (Jul 15, 2008)

Where is the best place in Malaysia

for rent about 200 USD
Not polluted
good internet and electricity. 
Safe. 
Some expats.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You are dreaming here.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

I don´t think so in Penang, AND you want good internet & electricity?. maybe on the east coast but forget about the internet being fast.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought the internet in the restaurant I went to with wifi was fine, in Chinatown.

What I was told was that expats pretty much have to rent in espat places, and they are all big and expensive, unless you rent off season, where you can get a place in the $700 or so range. The one person I know who got a 'local' apartment really cheap realized after a day or two that he was in a 'by the hour' apartment complex for unmarried Malaysian couples who can't legally to go hotel rooms or have any physical contact, and so pay for an apartment, where they won't be caught.


----------



## viv.destiny (May 28, 2008)

With 200USD per month, you can rent a small home in Sungai Buloh, Kota Damansara or Klang, 25 km from Kuala Lumpur. I'm sure you can still find some green nice areas (but old) in Klang which have normal internet speed and clean. Try Bandar Baru Kelang near the Jaya Jusco.


----------



## kevinleong (Jul 22, 2008)

Siri

You did not state specifically where you want to be located in Malaysia. If you are looking for a place in Subang Jaya, the price will be about RM850 - RM900 for a 860 sf un firnish apartment.


----------



## trust (Sep 12, 2008)

siri said:


> Where is the best place in Malaysia
> 
> for rent about 200 USD
> Not polluted
> ...


Are you looking for a room or an apartment?


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

trust said:


> Are you looking for a room or an apartment?


Trust, The original question was asked 2 months ago. Rob


----------

